# Double wide re-roofing?



## jpranch (Sep 14, 2010)

View attachment 1388


Anybody know the HUD standards for re-roofing? Here is what I have: 1983 double wide mobile home. Bad hail storm and an insurance claim. The trusses are mono trusses that join on the marriage wall. They are 2" X 2" trusses @ 12" oc. The roof only has on layer of the old T-Lock asphalt shingles. 4:12 roof pitch.I'm concerned about placing another layer of shingles over the single existing layer because of the additional dead load. The new shingles will be 30 year architectural random tab. Any thoughts?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1388


/monthly_2010_09/572953dd08665_July2010VACATION015.jpg.8e03d2b21b7c53622234d89e2221818c.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Sep 14, 2010)

Check the man. specs on the new shingles JP, a lot of them do not allow an overlay, least that's what I've been told. You're on the 06 IRC aren't you? It doesn't allow an overlay either. And, I don't think the HUD standards apply anymore, once the unit leaves the facility.

FMH's.......that's what we call them........Factory Manufactured Housing! What were you thinking? haha


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 14, 2010)

JP,

You may be in a moderate hail zone check the map R903.5 IBC2006. R907.1 reroofing requires a tear off if your in the hail zone.

One year while traveling throught the great state of Wyoming, Cheyenne got so much hail they used snow plows to remove the hail from the streets. Wow!

pc1


----------



## smeismer (Sep 14, 2010)

Years back, I actually found a HUD person who would talk to me.  That person indicated that if they didn't have a loan on a HUD building, they would not authorize any repair.  These are built to a performance standard, witness the 2x2 trusses.  If you attempt to apply the IRC to it, you might need to tear it back to the foundation, or at least evaluate the structure back to the foundation.  Certainly the IRC/WWPA standard of a 2x4 as the minimum structural member is not being used.  The roof may have been designed to only allow one set of nails or shingles.  Good luck.


----------



## peach (Sep 14, 2010)

maybe start here:

http://www.ibts.org/manu_housing.shtml


----------



## pete_t (Sep 14, 2010)

First the home is "engineered" for only a single layer of roofing.

The HUD construction standards only apply to the construction of the home, you will find nothing in the standards dealing with repairs and alterations unless carried out prior to the sale of the home to the consumer. Heck you won't even requirements for rise and run of stairs even though there are two story homes.

In most states the authority for the home passes to the state at the time of the first sale, these states have active departments dealing with MHs.

So first check with your state.

California and Oregon both require tear off of the existing roof.

If it's left up to you, have them tear off or have them get an engineer to certify that even with the weight the additional layer the home is still compliant with the Manufactured Home Construction and Safety Standards.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 14, 2010)

Received the numbers from the insurance company this afternoon. Well... I may have been born at night but it wasn't last night! This is going to get interesting. Hell, I would not get out of bed for the numbers they are talking. They wanted to send me a check right away. Whoa... pull back the reigns pard. I need to get bids. I'm getting a little old to be pounding shingles myself. Still a lot to do.

Please keep the excellent responses coming! I need all the help I can get.


----------



## peach (Sep 15, 2010)

The HUD standards are alot better than they used to be... they seem to be gravitating towards IRC.. (including now they allow receptacles on a 2' wall behind a door.. used to be prohibited).

2x2 trusses?  I've not seen them.


----------



## pete_t (Sep 15, 2010)

Center section, triple wide


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 15, 2010)

In Texas HUD Manufactured Homes; are outside the jurisdiction of local Building Safety Departments.

However, Building Officials and Inspectors who are not aware of this; do require homeowners who are also not aware of this, to meet their local requirements.

Municipalities in Texas; for years; abused their authority and discriminated against "Mobile Homes" and their owners.  So, the State took over and put a stop to it.



" A manufactured home which has not sustained sufficient damage to be declared salvage may be refurbished to its original structural configuration so that it is habitable as defined by §1201.453 of the Standards Act. "

" 

*Sec. 1201.453. Habitability. *

Manufactured housing is habitable only if: 

(1) there is no defect or deterioration in or damage to the home that creates a dangerous situation; 

(2) the plumbing, heating, and electrical systems are in safe working order; 

(3) the walls, floor, and roof are: 

(A) free from a substantial opening that was not designed; and 

(B) structurally sound; and 

(4) all exterior doors and windows are in place and operate properly. 

_Added by Acts 2001, 77th Leg., ch. 1421, Sec. 2, eff. June 1, 2003. Amended by Acts 2007, 80__th __Leg. HB 1460, Sec.53, eff. January 1, 2008. _





I don't know if there have been any changes since I last work in Texas; but, before anyone starts applying locally adopted codes; they should check with the Texas Department of Houing and Community Affairs;



" Manufactured Housing Division"



http://www.tdhca.state.tx.us/mh/index.htm 

Your State may have similar restrictions and laws,

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, the first offer from the insurance company was $8,200. The first contractor bid was $19,200. To say we have a little work ahead is an understatement. Dam bankers and lawers!

Is this what I pay $1,300 dollars a year for in insurance??? More or less... Thats right! I pay about $1,300 an year. I don't mind getting screwed once in a while but...


----------



## pete_t (Sep 15, 2010)

UB

That's the way most states are, in CA the authority for the home itself stays with the state.

Where the Local Authority, at their option, has kept the authority for MH parks they are limited in being only able to enforce the state codes. They may inspect and approve the installation of the home and accessories but still have no authority for the home. So if I had a home in a park where the local authority had jurisdiction and I wanted to put on a new roof and construct a new deck then the permit application for the roof would go to the state and the application for the deck would go to the local AHJ.

Most local authorities have returned their park authority to the state.

Now when a MH is placed on a private lot the local authority has the jurisdiction for the installation, but only to the extent that the installation meets the manufacturers' installation instructions. The installation of accessories would be under the California Building Code. Again the local AHJ would have no authority for the home.

In terms of discrimination CA has a law that a MH may placed on any lot that zoned for a single family dwelling if it is placed on a "Foundation System". That foundation system may include a perimeter footing and stem wall or be a state approved heavy duty engineered pier system. Minor zoning restrictions may apply.


----------



## pete_t (Sep 15, 2010)

JP

$19,000 seems way high for a tear off and re-roof.

What other problems are there?


----------



## jpranch (Sep 15, 2010)

Not just that. Sorry. Re-roof, new siding on the entire north side (long side), replace the A/C exterior compressor, and re-roof (metal) of a 32' X 64' barn. And they think all that can be done for $7,200?


----------



## pete_t (Sep 15, 2010)

No, not even close.

Get yourself a good independent insurance adjuster.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 15, 2010)

JP,

Get three local bids from insured and bonded companies; and submit them to the Insurance company, with notice that in 15 days you will get an independent adjuster; "certified mail, return receipt requested". Make temporary repairs (water proof) and wait 30 days.

And, Pete is correct about the "independent adjuster"; if they don't pony up.

You got any a/c window units for temporary use?

Uncle Bob


----------



## D a v e W (Sep 16, 2010)

One additional item, when reading the MFG installation instruction for these homes, which we require when any work was being attached to them. You will find that nothing can be attached to the MFH without written consent from MFG. So that meant everything is free standing for MFH. Again this is all because they are fully engineered homes. 



Do not you just like the government rules, disposable housing. Oh ya the inspectors are also required to be State HUD certified, one last thing JP, the state of Wyoming was moving to HUD certified inspectors two years ago however I do not know the outcome.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody. I surly also helps that the county adopted IRC Appendix-E.


----------



## pete_t (Sep 16, 2010)

JP

The county might not have the authority, so check at the state level.

In CA the state did not adopt Appendix E and the state has the authority for MHs.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 16, 2010)

Here it is the oppisite. The county and city adopted but the state did not. To my knowledge the only codes adopted by the state is the IBC & IFC?


----------



## Alias (Sep 17, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> JP,Get three local bids from insured and bonded companies; and submit them to the Insurance company, with notice that in 15 days you will get an independent adjuster; "certified mail, return receipt requested". Make temporary repairs (water proof) and wait 30 days.
> 
> Uncle Bob[/size]


I agree with UB & pete_t. My insurance co. required a minimum of two quotes for my roof claim. My claim was on a stick built home.

Sue, living la vida loca in the land of fruits & nuts..........


----------



## jpranch (Sep 17, 2010)

Got er done. The orginal "offer" from the insurance company was approximately $7,200.00. Got the bids and a little leg work later we settled at $19,250.00. Amazing ins't it? This will just about cover the entire repairs.


----------



## morroof (Feb 3, 2011)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Well, the first offer from the insurance company was $8,200. The first contractor bid was $19,200. To say we have a little work ahead is an understatement. Dam bankers and lawers!Is this what I pay $1,300 dollars a year for in insurance??? More or less... Thats right! I pay about $1,300 an year. I don't mind getting screwed once in a while but...


I think you can report that to the insurance company. You can request a re-estimate for the cost of your re-roofing.


----------



## Alias (Feb 3, 2011)

delete dup post


----------

